

Changes to Android and iOS Apps - ndrake
http://comixology.tumblr.com/post/83931330905/important-changes

======
m0nastic
Well that didn't take long.

It'll be interesting to see if the increased friction/reduced purchases is
more than made up for by the extra 30% they'll be getting.

------
ndrake
No more in-app purchases on iOS. You must by via the website, then download in
app. No more Google Play payments on Android.

------
Touche
Mod should change the title to remove the editorializing.

This move makes sense. Amazon is a retailer, they do not have the margins to
hand over part of a sale to a rent seeker. Comic readers are savvy enough to
figure out that they can just go to the website.

EDIT: Looks like the title was updated, thanks.

------
dewey
That's a very editorialized title. I would hardly call it "destroying"
something if you just strip some features, maybe these are not even used that
often. Hard to judge without seeing their stats.

Edit: Someone fixed the title of the submission. Thanks!

~~~
nickmain
They removed in-app purchases. For me at least, the added friction will make
me unlikely to discover or purchase new titles and I may not even keep up with
the existing series I read.

~~~
ndrake
Yep. You can't easily browse what's available or see the current sales in the
new app. Very disappointed. The mobile website is also weak compared to
browsing in the old native app.

